# 7-series Driftin



## M7mMd (Dec 11, 2006)

Chk this thing out... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhZrlCJsecE&mode=related&search=


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry Bro, some one already posted this earlier...........


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Good to see their using our money well.....who's ass do we have to beat in order to negotiate those oil barrel prices


----------



## ash7032 (Dec 25, 2006)

*shut up*

do u have any clue how ****ing cheap you are getting the oil


----------



## pilot525i (Apr 9, 2006)

sweet:thumbup: :rofl: :banana: :jawdrop:


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

ash7032 said:


> do u have any clue how ****ing cheap you are getting the oil


Compared to some countries, yes....but it's no consellation to me that in people outside of the US pay $5+ a gallon. I live in the states and I wanna pay under $2 for super unleaded 92 octane again like I have before. Just like people not liking their job becuase it pays too little....quit! If gas it too expensive in other countries.....move!


----------



## sstuner (Mar 30, 2004)

hahahahha move that is so funny


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

actually i would rather pay more for gas but have road conditions like they do in germany.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

m5james said:


> Good to see their using our money well.....:


:rofl:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

m5james said:


> Good to see *their* using our money well.....


http://www.wsu.edu:8000/~brians/errors/their.html



m5james said:


> who's ass do we have to beat in order to negotiate those oil barrel prices


well seems like bombing iraq didnt help much. lets bomb somebody else now.

oh wait... its not about kicking ass. i think its about kissing lips:


----------

